# Kitchen Towels



## Jules (Feb 24, 2021)

Do you hang them on oven door handle?  

Do you have a dish towel and a hand towel?

Are they decorative?  

I have both and they are black or dark grey so they blend with the black oven.  I saw a fancy towel in an HGTV house and thought I’d hate to mess it up by using it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

I hang mine on the oven-door handle... always have. 

Usually change them out for fresh 2-3 times a week.

I have an array of tea towels. I have some old waffle-knits (pale pastel yellow gingham, and pale pastel blue gingham), some terries (mix of festive/Christmas scenes/theme), and a few linens (flowery patterns).

I have a few that I've never used, because they're so nice, I just don't have the heart to put them into service.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

mine are regular tea-towels that match with the kitchen....  I hang them over the radiator.... 

I have kitchen towels and kitchen paper.. I don't use hand towels in the kitchen


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

I love bright colours so mine don't match anything! My son gave me some lovely tea-cloths which were too nice to use, so I hung them on the wall.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> mine are regular tea-towels that match with the kitchen....  I hang them over the radiator....
> 
> I have kitchen towels and kitchen paper.. I don't use hand towels in the kitchen


Ours are colour coordinated and hang on a rail at the end of the island unit. The reason we have a hand towel Holly is to dry our hands after washing up, I wouldn't wash my hands in the kitchen sink. We have all of life's creature comforts but I adamantly refuse to buy a dish washer. There's only the two of us, so washing up isn't so much of a chore and we have two sinks, one we use to wash the soiled pots and plates, the second is to rinse and sterilise them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2021)

We hang ours on a rod on the island. Towel is not there for decoration we have all different styles.


----------



## gennie (Feb 25, 2021)

I keep both a hand towel (terry) and a dish towel hanging from oven door and put out fresh ones as needed.  How often depends how much each has been used.  They are 100% cotton but not particularly decorative, just clean and stain free.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Ours are colour coordinated and hang on a rail at the end of the island unit. The reason we have a hand towel Holly is to dry our hands after washing up, I wouldn't wash my hands in the kitchen sink. We have all of life's creature comforts but I adamantly refuse to buy a dish washer. There's only the two of us, so washing up isn't so much of a chore and we have two sinks, one we use to wash the soiled pots and plates, the second is to rinse and sterilise them.


I dry my hands using kitchen paper....


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 25, 2021)

I have hooks on the sides of the cabinets for mine as they are handy to reach after washing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2021)

The hand towel hangs from the refrigerator door handle.

The dishtowel dries over the radiator on an old tension shower rod that just fits the nook where the radiator is located.

I have an assortment of kitchen towels but most of the time I use these inexpensive blue stripe bar mops.



The kitchen towels also fill in as potholders and gigantic napkins/bibs for messy meals.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The hand towel hangs from the refrigerator door handle.
> 
> The dishtowel dries over the radiator on an old tension shower rod that just fits the nook where the radiator is located.
> 
> ...


It never even occurred to me to use them as giant napkins...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2021)

This thread made me think of these metal bar towel clips.  They were used mostly behind the bar years ago but an old friend had one screwed into the wall near the kitchen sink.



I was surprised to see that they are still available.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/me...MIsdCIq7-F7wIVFXmGCh0MaQpDEAQYASABEgIBC_D_BwE


----------



## Judycat (Feb 25, 2021)

I installed a towel rack, or whatever it is called, on the cabinet in front of the sink. Hang my towels, dish towels and dish rag there. Never hung towels on the oven door, it was anathema at Mom's place. I am a product of my upbringing, so if she would have hung them from the ceiling I'd probably have them hanging there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2021)

My grandmother had a rack similar to this over the kitchen sink.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2021)

*Nothing matches in my kitchen! I like bright colors and patterns for dish towels.

They don't get a lot of use though, because all my dishes drip dry in the dish rack, and I use paper towels quite a bit.

I hang them over the back of a chair.*


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

Some of mine are original from the 30's.  Some are copycat decorative towels from 30's prints.
My whole kitchen is tins and original ad signs  from that era, aprons, antiques  and towels from that era,  I even painted my cupboards with cherry and poka dot borders.  Corny, i know, but I adore kitchens from the 1930's!


----------



## Jules (Feb 27, 2021)

Your kitchen would be fun!  Not in the least bit corny.  The ones from the 30s must be 100% cotton.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Some of mine are original from the 30's.  Some are copycat decorative towels from 30's prints.
> My whole kitchen is tins and original sad signs  from that era, aprons and towels from that era,  I even painted my cupboards with cherry and poka dot borders.  Corny, i know, but I adore kitchens from the 1930's!


Gosh, Gaer, you've got me beat with your 1930's collection.

I thought I was doing well with tea towels from the 70's.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, Gaer, you've got me beat with your 1930's collection.
> 
> I thought I was doing well with tea towels from the 70's.


Hi Marg!  I was just going to message you!  Didn't see you around today!


----------



## Jules (Feb 27, 2021)

When I was a kid the family would make a trip to the USA to buy cotton tea towels and sheets.  Not that I was around in the 30s.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hi Marg!  I was just going to message you!  Didn't see you around today!


Awww... what a sweetie, Gaer. 

I dropped in this morning, then got busy with a little of this and a little of that, and here I am back again stirring it up. 

Hope you're doing well and staying safe and healthy and all that fun stuff.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 27, 2021)

Hand towel on the oven door handle.

Dish towel for dishes. Croquet dish rag.

Decorative - not really but the Christmas one is (and I use it).


----------



## Remy (Mar 1, 2021)

Love the vintage also.

I tend to use the smaller bar towels. I may go through up to 3 a day depending on what I'm doing in the kitchen. I also have some flour sack towels. Also some I knit.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2021)

In the morning they are on the oven door handle at night time they are scattered all over the kitchen with one typically missing.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 7, 2021)

I get a kick out of those of you who do not use the nice ones. Yesterday I put out two very nice clean ones and there was a moment I was thinking they were to nice to use. But I got through it and used them anyway. I still do not use the embroidered one hanging by the bathroom sink though.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 7, 2021)

In my current house the oven is closer to the sink than the refrigerator, so my kitchen towel is on the oven door (with a clothes pin to keep it from being accidentally slid off).  The dish towel is also sometimes on the oven door, if it is drying and I plan to reuse it.   I have a couple kitchen towels that have holiday themes, and I get very disappointed with myself if the holiday passes and I forgot to use the towel (oh no, just realized Valentine's Day has passed and I forgot to use that towel!).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2021)

I have two hooks on the side of my cabinet that isn't in direct view where I hang my towels. When you enter my kitchen the first thing you see is the stove and my towels aren't something you would want on display. Bleach stains, ragged edges, a hole or two and Christmas towels I use in August. 
The only thing I can say about them is that I wash them frequently and they are always clean.
When I'm done with a towel its to far gone for the rag bag.
I have a hand towel right under the sink for drying our hands.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't like seeing kitchen towels hanging on something that people wind up brushing against (who knows where they've been wearing those clothes). And if they have dogs that jump up or have the run of the kitchen, forget it. I definitely wouldn't dry my dishes with a dish towel that's been hanging and brushed against. I use paper towels most times to dry my hands.  I use dish towels sometimes to dry my hands and have a protruding towel rack to hand them on. I never use dish towels to dry the dishes. When I have to dry the dishes, which most time isn't necessary because they air dry in the dishwasher, I use paper towels. 

I have some decorative ones. One even had some glitter on it....it was so pretty I had to get it. I had gotten some white and green ones because I have green countertops. Some are getting worn because they were my mother's.  My sister has sets of dish towels and napkins for every holiday.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2021)

I have two hanging on my oven handle. One is navy blue and one is white. I bought decorative ones with parrots on them but could not bare to  use them so they are in a drawer now. I do not use them to dry my hands though, paper towels for that.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have an assortment of kitchen towels but most of the time I use these inexpensive blue stripe bar mops.


Bar towels

Those are the *BEST*
The very best

Good all around for everything

I learned this early on when I lived in bars
They'd give 'em to me around 2AM
(or I just took them.....can't remember)




Jules said:


> Do you have a dish towel and a hand towel?
> 
> Are they decorative?



My lady makes her own

Decorative, yet functional 

(she made a huge one for me.....I'm 'Mr Sloppy')


----------

